# Tow Hook Thread



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi! Does anybody know what thread the tow hook is? Looking for a tow hook plate mount but unsure of what ours is!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tiinaj said:


> Hi! Does anybody know what thread the tow hook is? Looking for a tow hook plate mount but unsure of what ours is!


What country was your Cruze built in? If the US, it does not have the opening cut into it. I am not sure if the mounting spot is there either. Maybe someone can upload a picture of the area if they had the fascia off. I tried to find a video, there are plenty of them, but none for a Cruze.

EDIT - Sorry didn't realize this was in Gen II.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

All the US market gen2 cars have a front tow eye mount to the right of the grille behind a snap fit door in the bumper cover. It's a threaded hole in the impact bar of the front bumper. 
And there's a threaded eye in the toolkit in the trunk to fit it. 

If the OP wants, I can try to measure the threads on my tow eye tonight.


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

Taxman said:


> All the US market gen2 cars have a front tow eye mount to the right of the grille behind a snap fit door in the bumper cover. It's a threaded hole in the impact bar of the front bumper.
> And there's a threaded eye in the toolkit in the trunk to fit it.
> 
> If the OP wants, I can try to measure the threads on my tow eye tonight.


that'd be awesome if you could!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My tow eyes are left hand thread, 3.0mm.
The diameter is not so simple, it's about 15.5mm, the threads are rounded and dull. 
I'm guessing it's 16x3.00 thread with the points of the threads rounded down. Being left hand thread, you aren't going to walk into a hardware store and buy anything to screw into the hole. 

What's odd is when I look it up in the EPC, they only show the tow hook for the hatchback, and my LT sedans have it in the tool trays. I assume it's the same part number as the hatchback but can't guarantee it. The trays are definitely different to fit the different trunk floors, but the jack and jack handle are the same part numbers on sedans and hatchbacks. 

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/v-2017-chevrolet-cruze--lt--1-4l-l4-gas/body--jack-and-components


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no dont please no lol its a cruze not a honda


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> no dont please no lol its a cruze not a honda


So?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no need to rice it out...mine as well add some ss badges and plastidip all your trim and emblems


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

my fav is the autoparts chromed plastic stick on letters.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol or the fake fender vents and HUGE cruze windshield banner or chevy one


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Celdwist said:


> So?


Exactly, I'm also interested in this. I live in a state where I have to have a front plate, and on the RS the only way to remove the front holder is to drill the plastic rivets out, so I need a solution. A tow hook plate would be perfect for this, and give the RS front a much cleaner look. I will be following closely.

I did see another solution that mounted the plate to the pop out from the bumper itself using some nuts and bolts, but I really don't want to do that, I'd like a proper mount. If someone thinks its "rice" that is their problem, not mine.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

license plate tow hook mount is different i have one on my camaro...i also have a tow hook in my trunk but thats only for track use...i just meant running a tow hook 24/7 is rice to me not nice especially on a cruze which 99% of owners will not be tracking their cruze


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

That is what OPs post was originally asking for, the hard part is the Cruze has a weird ACME rounded off looking thread.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol or the fake fender vents and HUGE cruze windshield banner or chevy one



Oh like this?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

oh sorry i missed the tow hook "license plate" part and haha yup just like that !


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

I know this is an old post, but if you haven't found what you were looking for this, this is what I bought for my 2017 Chevy Cruze LT TurboDiesel and fits perfectly. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Front-Bumpe...pter-For-17-up-Gen2-Chevy-Cruze-/132715671136


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Kit is on Amazon too now. Have one on its way to me.






Amazon.com: iJDMTOY No Drill Front Bumper Tow Hook License Plate Mounting Bracket Adapter Kit Compatible With 2017-up Chevrolet Cruze: Automotive


Buy iJDMTOY No Drill Front Bumper Tow Hook License Plate Mounting Bracket Adapter Kit Compatible With 2017-up Chevrolet Cruze: Frames - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I kinda like that. More airflow to the radiator and intercooler I assume


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Hopefully, and I just like offset plates.


----------

